# [SOLVED] HDMI is not full screen, help!



## hmmmDunno (May 31, 2009)

A while back, I bought a Gigabyte MA78GPM-DS2H with a HD3200 integrated graphic card.

Graphic card has 3 outputs (VGA, DVI and HDMI).

When I connect thru VGA to my TV (Samsung LN52A530), the output @ 1920x1080 is full screen. If I connect using a HDMI cable, I see the whole image but it is scaled down and I have a border of a few centimeters all around. The image is obviously blurry. It is as if the 1920x1080 image is shown on 1500x800. I have 3 HDMI cables. One is connected to my XBox and it works perfectly. I tried all of them and I always get the same problem. I also tried different resolutions but I still get the scaled down image. In fact, if I go into the bios and I set the input to HDMI, I already get a scaled down output.

Any suggestions? 

I ordered a DVI to HDMI connector, I'll see but I'd like to use HDMI directly since I can also output the audio thru HDMI (for when I'll buy an HDMI receiver).


----------



## zman621 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: HDMI is not full screen, help!*

Is there a setting to make custom resolution?


----------



## hmmmDunno (May 31, 2009)

*Re: HDMI is not full screen, help!*

Hi zman621,

On my TV, I can select 16:9 (default), 4:3. Wide Fit and Just Scan. In Wide Fit, I'm missing some part of the display as it zooms in. And I can control only the vertical position. In Just Scan, I can control the position and the size but the range is too limited to be useful.

In Catalyst Control Centre in XP, in the monitor properties tab, I can modify the position and the size but it only affects the VGA output. The HDMI output is not affected by the changes.


----------



## themantheman (May 24, 2009)

*Re: HDMI is not full screen, help!*

I had the same problem 

keep going up in resolution on the computer settings for the TV 

I finally found one that worked


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HDMI is not full screen, help!*

with both my samsung tv's computer has to go through the vga port


----------



## hmmmDunno (May 31, 2009)

*Re: HDMI is not full screen, help!*



themantheman said:


> I had the same problem
> 
> keep going up in resolution on the computer settings for the TV
> 
> I finally found one that worked


Thx for the suggestion but I had tried it before and, unfortunately, it didn't make a difference.


----------



## hmmmDunno (May 31, 2009)

*Re: HDMI is not full screen, help!*



dai said:


> with both my samsung tv's computer has to go through the vga port


Hi dai,

Does that mean that it is a Samsung problem? I checked for a new firmware for my TV but I already had the latest one.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HDMI is not full screen, help!*

on mine the pc has to go through vga you can only use hdmi for dvd players and the like


----------



## hmmmDunno (May 31, 2009)

*Re: HDMI is not full screen, help!*

I finally received my DVI to HDMI adapter but I get the same smaller than fullscreen problem. With that adapter, I was able to try a NVidia 6600 with DVI output but it didn't help. VGA it is then.

Thank you all for your help.


----------

